
New logo - sciyoshi
https://slackhq.com/say-hello-new-logo
======
fugazithehaxoar
Marketing veteran here. Just like Uber and Instagram, they messed up big. They
took something iconic and replaced it with something forgettable. The first
sentece after they show it tells the lie:

"Firstly, it’s not change for the sake of change."

Unfortunately, due to the nature of company politics, this kind of thing
usually happens because a new CMO or other exec comes in and needs to "mark
their territory". Marketing in tech right now is having a big problem with
people rising to the leadership ranks that really don't understand the basic
fundamentals of the craft.

~~~
sleepybrett
There is just so much wrong here.

Can anyone explain why all the 'incidental' graphics on the website are
printing press related (halftone dots, mis-registered colors)?

What the hell unique lineage does slack trace to the printing press? Also how
does that align with the new ultra generic could be any kind of business logo.

And let's not even talk about that sweet negative space swastika.

~~~
akiselev
_> And let's not even talk about that sweet negative space swastika._

Oh god, cannot unsee.

Edit: It's not even negative space. I just see it as a swastika.

~~~
pvinis
Oh come on. There are other logos like that. Do you see a swastika on Google
photos?

Why not "look at that sweet negative space windmill"?

Eye of the beholder, I guess.

~~~
coldtea
> _Oh come on. There are other logos like that._

Yes -- on asian temples...

------
tvanantwerp
This feels so generic. I get the problem they're referencing with too many
colors and not working in all contexts. But the human mind being what it is, I
never had a problem connecting "rainbow-colored #" with "Slack". This...this
is just some kind of blob. I couldn't tell this apart from a big pharma
company, or some kind of conglomerate that makes everything from toasters to
jet planes. I'm reminded of the Philip Morris rebrand to Altria, even as far
as a generic colorful squarish logo. It's gone from "# means Slack" to "I
guess that's Slack...?"

~~~
tir
Agreed, the '#' had a long history of indicating a channel, like on IRC, and
by extension text-based communication.

~~~
eppsilon
And for those not familiar with IRC, the association of "#" with Twitter
hashtags says "communication" too.

~~~
Infernal
And for those not familiar with early Twitter, the hashtag was not a feature
of the platform, but a shorthand way to indicate a topic. This of course was
recognized and formalized by Twitter soon after, but I find it fascinating
that it was a feature essentially developed by the users and more simply
recognized by the platform later.

~~~
jolmg
> a shorthand way to indicate a topic

And I imagine it was also inspired by IRC channels.

~~~
sleepybrett
100% slack is essentially evolved irc.

~~~
jolmg
The part I quoted was about Twitter, not Slack. Slack's relation to IRC was
already mentioned. Essentially, my comment was "Not just Slack, Twitter too
was inspired by IRC."

~~~
seba_dos1
I'd bet that quite a lot of early Twitter users were also IRC users.

------
SCdF
More interesting for the HN crowd I think is the article from the actual
design company that did the redesign:
[https://www.pentagram.com/work/slack](https://www.pentagram.com/work/slack)

~~~
Exuma
What do you think it cost to get this slack logo designed from a company that
prestigious? I see they also did rolls royce

~~~
teej
$100-250k range given this includes logo, brand identity, motion design,
comprehensive visual design system.

~~~
ryanSrich
No. It'd be closer to $1m.

~~~
enra
Seconded. In these type of high visibility projects and prestigious consulting
companies usually charge in hundreds of thousands and in millions for a single
deliverable (narrative document, logo, brand). The whole process might months
to a year with several people involved from the agency.

------
mfkp
I think it's supposed to look like little message bubbles, but I get kind of a
"squirt emoji" vibe from it.

Edit: apparently HN doesn't support emojis. [https://emojipedia.org/splashing-
sweat-symbol/](https://emojipedia.org/splashing-sweat-symbol/)

~~~
seandougall
Ohhhhh, message bubbles! That explains so much.

Except Slack's UI doesn't use message bubbles. I wonder, is this a signal that
that's about to change, or is it just artistic license?

------
ricardobeat
[warning: cannot be unseen]

There is a swastika hiding in the negative space in the middle of the logo.

~~~
vernie
Quite the contrary, I can't see it.

~~~
atombender
[https://imgur.com/MIg6FpN](https://imgur.com/MIg6FpN)

~~~
IshKebab
That's really tenuous. Like, you really have to try to see it.

------
slg
I just refreshed my desktop app and I have to say I am not crazy about the new
default avatars. It is entirely possible I just got accustomed to my team's
collection of colors and shapes, but the current ones have much less variety
resulting in them all blending together. I wonder if this is a partially
intentional dark pattern to get us to move away from the default avatars.

~~~
jdpigeon
This to me is hands-down the worst part of the rebrand. Harder to distinguish
(why is everyone in my company's default avatar just different colors of the
same shapes?) and in many cases probably took away something that people had
become attached to.

------
sz4kerto
Every company must have a logo with four colors -- some variant of red-green-
blue-yellow. It should also fit into a square, and the colors must stay
separate, splitting the square into 4 parts if possible.

~~~
proee
Is this good advice or satire?

~~~
sjwright
If you had to ask, please don't ever design logos.

------
m45t3r
I liked the old logo since it represented one of the most iconic features of
the Slack, that is channels. This new one seems really generic and I can't
associate it with any of the killer features in Slack.

Nonetheless, least props to Slack team to putting reasons on why the logo
needed to change, instead of a generic "we wanted to go to new horizons with
our product" or "the old logo was getting behind the new design trends" or
something else.

------
otterley
I miss the octothorpe (#) -- it was a clever reminder of Slack's origins in
IRC, where channel names start with the same symbol.

(Technically, in IRC, they could be prefixed with an ampersand (&) as well,
but nobody ever did that. Great for making super-secret channels, though.)

~~~
iaabtpbtpnn
In case anyone's wondering about the difference, a &channel is local to the
IRC server it's created on, while a #channel is globally usable across the IRC
network.

------
combatentropy
Maybe if it was for a company named Splat . . .

> We’ll not bore you with the design thinking

With a logo like that, you had better at least link to it. Oh, you did. But
the link's label was just "Pentagram," so I thought it was to the company's
home page, not its specific story about this work.

I understand their complaint about the complexity of color, though I disagree.
I thought it was beautiful, maybe worth the complexity.

Regardless, they seem not to know that the new logo is more complex, and
therefore harder to be distinctive. They have traded complexity of color for
complexity of shape. If you concentrate on the logo in outline, you can see
that it has so many lines going so many different ways, all tightly packed,
that the overall impression is a drop of rain after hitting the pavement.

It's hard to make good logos. For people whose only job is to make logos, it
might in fact be harder. They're tempted to overthink it. They go through 40
revisions. The first two or three are often the best. This was the case here
too, based on Pentagram's development artifacts. After a while your secret
reasons behind each jot and hook overwhelm your judgment.

Maybe the best thing is to take a month off after you think you've got it, to
get a fresh pair of eyes. All those fancy reasons you came up with to justify
it fade away. Like, what are those raindrops around it? Oh, you say they're
supposed to be speech bubbles. Well, they kind of look like speech bubbles now
that you mention it. But not really, because speech bubbles are shaped
differently when they contain actual speech. These look like drops. Scattered
around the logo like that, it looks like what happens when you drop something.

------
jcdavis
PSA: If the new sidebar is a little too aggressively purple for you (it was
for me), the "Aubergine classic" sidebar is the old style

~~~
citizens
Thanks! First thing I did this morning was re-calibrate my monitors...didn't
realize there was a rebrand. Whoops :)

------
mondoshawan
After working with Pentagram in the past, I can't say I'm all that impressed.
Most times they tend to completely lose the concept they were trying to go
after, and this is no exception to the rule. The beauty of the original hash
logo was that it harkened back to the tags and IRC channel names. You can't
see the hash in the new logo, and frankly, it looks like a blasted swastika.

------
joelrunyon
Logo aside,

I appreciate the quick blog post much better than the old Uber brand which
tried a bit too hard to explain every thought behind each part of the rebrand.

[https://www.uber.design/case-studies/rebrand](https://www.uber.design/case-
studies/rebrand)

~~~
QML
imo, it's better to get a longer post that provides motivation and idea behind
the redesign. Slack just told us the reason why they're doing it -- for
consistency -- but doesn't explain how they landed at their symbol at all.

------
cygned
My colleague’s first comment: they should have invested that into developing a
dark mode.

A pity that Slack’s still lacking such a seemingly easy to implement feature.

However, I like the new logo!

~~~
anotheryou
[https://github.com/caiceA/slack-black-theme](https://github.com/caiceA/slack-
black-theme)

works ok

------
Karupan
Why do companies insist on rebranding every few years? Is it just to keep the
in house design team busy? The old logo was memorable and has established
Slack as a recognisable brand. Why change it when there is no shift in
direction of the company or product?

~~~
omouse
>Is it just to keep the in house design team busy?

Yes, that's essentially it. Most projects are make-work to some extent when
you're paying for people's time in monthly or yearly increments.

------
Insanity
It looks like a google product now. If I could stop seeing you the swastika,
it'd be better.

The # at least was related to the channels and showed some relation to chat
programs because of IRC channels.

I'm sure they had their reason for this change, I'm just not sure if it was a
good reason.

~~~
ljm
You have to squint to make it out, but there is a resemblance:
[https://i.imgur.com/mqEs2MQ.png](https://i.imgur.com/mqEs2MQ.png)

I'm not sure if it's enough to call it a mistake though. (My mistake for not
spotting the entire thread discussing this...)

------
crazygringo
Look, I get that the four outer dots are probably supposed to look like speech
bubbles.

But they look like squirts. Emoji squirts. Which are associated with sexting.
And squirting is kind of associated with sex in a lot of people's minds...

I'm trying to keep an open mind. But the logo is four squirts around four
lines of roughly phallic proportions and rounded ends.

Seriously. This was literally the first thing I saw when I saw the logo. And
judging from some of the other comments here, I'm clearly not the only one.

Really suprised this got approved.

~~~
kaffeemitsahne
Any line is a penis and any droplet shape is female ejaculation? Stretching it
a bit, I think.

~~~
zapzupnz
I don't think anybody was suggesting the droplets were female ejaculation.
Male, more likely, since we're dealing with four big penises.

And stretch though it may be, GP isn't alone in seeing this. Whether people
continue to see the phalluses and associated droplets in everyday usage of
Slack, that remains to be seen, but good design doesn't need time to run its
course so that people stop noticing the bad bits.

I recall when I designed a logo for the radio station at which I worked. The
concept was a flat circle with a cutout of a set of headphones. Unfortunately,
the headphone cutout was a bit too low on the side, so what was supposed to be
the space in between the headphones wound up looking like a bloated penis. It
can happen to anyone.

------
guessmyname
Congratulations Slack!

To me, it seems a bit useless though, but I don’t have any relevant knowledge
about Marketing nor Corporate Design to provide useful feedback. There’s
probably some value in a re-brand even though the company is not facing any
criticism for their colors, logo, and slogan.

> _It was also extremely easy to get wrong. It was 11 different colors—and if
> placed on any color other than white, or at the wrong angle (instead of the
> precisely prescribed 18° rotation), or with the colors tweaked wrong, it
> looked terrible._

I stand corrected, these are good reasons to justify the rebrand.

That being said, I felt a bit scared this morning when I opened Slack and
found that the colors were slightly different to what they used to be, I
freaked and thought someone had hacked my corporate account, then I went
looking for answers and found this post, my heart was immediately at peace.

I hope this change brings them more opportunities to grow.

\---

EDIT: Interestingly, their “Release Notes” says version 3.3.6 [1] but 3.3.3
[2] in the download page.

The :slack: emoji is also showing the old logo. I wonder if they are going to
change “slackbot” avatar as well.

[1] [https://slack.com/release-notes/osx](https://slack.com/release-notes/osx)

[2] [https://slack.com/downloads/osx](https://slack.com/downloads/osx)

~~~
outworlder
> I freaked and thought someone had hacked my corporate account

I don't understand.

I had a coworker that had similar reactions to things. "My stuff is missing" =
immediately wants to call the authorities, without asking the roommate. Which
had moved the stuff due to some petty squabble.

Similarly, this. You had default avatars. Default avatars got changed. Why
would someone go to such trouble and make them immediately known? It is more
likely to be a change by Slack themselves. Because they provide the default
avatars.

Now, if you got custom avatars, and they all got replaced with some activist
banner? Ok, hacking gets higher probability.

Not trying to criticize, I just want to understand the line of thought that
leads to this.

------
explainplease
Shouldn't these multi-million-dollar design firms have a checklist that
includes:

* [ ] Doesn't look like 4 sets of you-know-what arranged in a circle

* [ ] Whitespace between elements doesn't look like swastika

Someone mentioned these, and now I can't unsee them. Way to go, Slack.

------
azhenley
I really like their last logo. It was recognizable.

If they really just wanted to change it, they could have just simplified the
colors. Oh well, now they just look like every other generic company (it
reminds me of bank logo but I can't remember which one).

------
skwb
Just reloaded my work slack. For a good couple of moments I thought my clumsy
fingers accidentally changed the the color balance on windows.

~~~
guessmyname
Indeed, I freaked out a little bit as well.

Interestingly, some Slack groups that I’m part of still have the old colors.

    
    
      Theme: Aubergine
      *(Old)* Normal Color: #4d394b
      New Background Color: #3f0e3f
    

Reference: [https://i.imgur.com/RtUXm6V.png](https://i.imgur.com/RtUXm6V.png)

~~~
mobee
Interesting to see Google is a Slack customer (google.slack.com). Thought they
had a competitive product?

~~~
QML
In hindsight, it's a shame that Google didn't put more resources into their
productivity ecosystem and create a single, tightly-integrated app.

------
DelTaco
Since Slack changed default profile icons too, I recreated mine in CSS:
[https://codepen.io/anon/pen/VqNXXP](https://codepen.io/anon/pen/VqNXXP)

------
simplecomplex
If it’s not broken, don’t fix it. If you have to argue whether it’s an
improvement, it’s not an improvement.

------
BartBoch
People complaining about performance since ever?

Solution:

Let's spend loads of money on a new logo!

~~~
oth001
Let's see if the IPO earns them enough (to do another rebrand (back to the old
logo shape)). Then maybe they'll think about the product.

------
dbg31415
* We Don’t Sell Saddles Here – Stewart Butterfield – Medium || [https://medium.com/@stewart/we-dont-sell-saddles-here-4c5952...](https://medium.com/@stewart/we-dont-sell-saddles-here-4c59524d650d)

> The answer to “Why?” is “because why the fuck else would you even want to be
> alive but to do things as well as you can?”. Now: let’s do this.

They hired someone really fucking good at making ugly lower-case As.

------
trynewideas
It's four penises.

~~~
n3storm
each with their scrotum. forming an svastika. at least is raibowy.

~~~
n3storm
*rainbowy

------
soperj
It really does look like a swastika.

------
lifekaizen
Feels like preparation for going public.

~~~
lgregg
That or starting a new major product offering, visually they're no longer
boxed in.

------
polote
What about the features that existed in the last favicon ?

We used to be able to see if there was new messages, or if someone tagged you,
directly in the favicon without opening slack, now it is impossible.

You are forced to go check slack all the time to see if there is something
new. I'm disappointed :'(

~~~
oplav
That's still working for me, although it looks a little different than before.
New messages show up as a white circle in the upper right. Being tagged shows
up as a red circle in the same spot.

~~~
hippish
I guess it might work with the app. Running slack as a pinned tab in my
browser however, it's close to invisible
[https://imgur.com/a/VgL2fMu](https://imgur.com/a/VgL2fMu)

------
dcole2929
This seems like it tracks with the rumours/suspicions that they are planning
to go public soon. It's likely that the impetus for their stated desire to to
clean up and consolidate their branding, could be that aforementioned upcoming
IPO.

------
vanderZwan
Am I the only one who is kind of irrationally annoyed that they push an update
of the app for a mere logo? They even mention in their update notes that
nothing else about the app has changed. I know it's a raindrop in the ocean
compared to all the HD movies being streamed, but 7 MiB times the total number
of installations for what is probably less than 50KiB if properly optimized
feels wasteful (7 MiB being the Android version, I don't know if this is the
same on all mobile phones. Also, I'm probably being overly optimistic about
that graphic being optimized)

------
Dramatize
It really looks like a 99 Designs special.

------
pedrocx486
This new logo is a departure from their old art style that was everywhere in
their old project, the game Glitch. (Interesting that it was exactly 11
different colors, like the 11 Giants in Glitch).

------
sxp62000
The new logo makes them look like a boring, stuffy company that caters to
enterprise clients. Of course they chose this branding, but maybe this is also
what they deserve?

------
blumomo
Microsoft is red-green-blue-yellow

Google is red-green-blue-yellow

Now Slack is red-green-blue-yellow

Who is next?

~~~
thomasbachem
eBay?

~~~
the_arun
I was about to say that, you beat me to it!

------
gamma-male
Love it! Surprised by the negative reactions. The original logo feels a bit
cheap and not well thought while this one has more purpose.

------
crsv
I think it stinks and prefer the old one.

------
booleandilemma
Before, Slack was associated with such a universal, recognizable symbol: #.

The symbol was and is a part of their product as well.

Now it’s just a multicolored blob.

I feel like this would be equivalent to Starbucks dropping the mermaid.

Then again I’m not a professional logo designer who gets paid hundreds of
thousands dollars per “project”, so what do I know.

~~~
partiallypro
>so what do I know.

More than they do, apparently

------
onetimemanytime
too complicated. The mind goes to the left and stays there. Not that "slack"
is not read but still

------
rmnoon
Is anybody else reminded of the old Hasbro electronic Simon game? Same 4
colors, same basic orientation.

------
yeukhon
I must be the only one but it resembles CNBC...

[http://wcontest.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/06/1529781727_;w...](http://wcontest.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/06/1529781727_;w=600;h=315)

------
Corrado
So, with that out of the way I wonder if they will be able to implement a
"dark" theme now. I asked a couple of weeks ago if they had some new themes on
their roadmap and they had a vague reply about putting it on the list.
:fingers_crossed:

------
johanlejdung
I like it, looks very "Googly" though.

I hope they release new desktop and mobile apps soon

------
achoice
Reminds me of logo of The Swedish International Development Cooperation:
[https://www.sida.se/English/](https://www.sida.se/English/)

------
simlevesque
I saw the favicon change and I thought a plugin was messing with the page.

------
nealrs
Ignoring the actual shape/design - they went from 11 colors to 4 (+1 if you
consider the text itself). This isn't much of an improvement because printing
any swag/tshirts will require a full 4up press (or four spots, depending on
how they choose inks) - which is still quite expensive.

The old ChallengePost logo used 4+ colors, which meant every shirt we printed
came at a $2-5 premium over a single color.

When we rebranded to Devpost, we came up with a 2 color design (so we could do
spot colors), which was an improvement - but I still wish we had gotten down
to 1 color.

~~~
blotter_paper
>11 colors to 4 (+1 if you consider the text itself)

I was confused by this claim in TFA. I see 4 colors of lines in the old logo,
plus 4 colors where the lines overlap. 4 + 4 = 8, obviously. Even if we
counted text and background (which doesn't seem commonplace when discussing
how many colors a logo has) that only brings us to 10. I get why 4 colors is
preferable to 8, but I don't know where the number 11 is coming from. Anybody
know what I'm missing here?

~~~
sleepybrett
Why is four colors preferable? I mean yeah in 1980 that means 9 runs through
the press, today four at best... and who the fuck cares it's all screens
today.

Honestly the old logo is four colors visually, you brain is shortcutting the
overlaps because it understands them.

~~~
blotter_paper
It's not all screens, a logo needs to work irl. The Pentagram post linked
elsewhere on this story shows a couple mock-ups of irl advertising and product
branding. Want T-shirts to give away at recruiting events? Your T-shirt
supplier will charge more for more colors. Fewer colors also generally make a
design easier to replicate freehand, and you want amateurs to be able to
easily convey your logo. A special case may be made for the old intersections
being easily reproducible in some mediums, but consider non-aerosol paints and
things get messy.

Aside from physical constraints, I think there is a general argument to be
made for simplicity. If something is more complex, there should be a reason
for it. Otherwise, toss out the complexity. What is the reason for having more
colors? There are other ways to convey overlapping lines, and I would argue
that some of them are less complex, though it would be a lengthy argument --
it isn't exactly obvious how the complexity of an additional shape can be
measured against the complexity of an additional color, and you can ultimately
just subjectively weight one of those factors heavier than other and come up
with a different answer. But I think the general case for fewer colors being
less complex is pretty sound.

[Edit for grammar]

~~~
duck
> Fewer colors also generally make a design easier to replicate freehand, and
> you want amateurs to be able to easily convey your logo.

You don't _ever_ want people to be re-producing your logo (and especially
free-handing it!). That is why they pretty much all have a "brand" page to
pull assets from:
[https://brandfolder.com/slack/logos](https://brandfolder.com/slack/logos).

~~~
blotter_paper
You almost always don't want your hired professionals doing freehand
reproductions (there are exceptions -- a stated goal of the NASA worm was that
it should be easy to freehand on NASA property), but you certainly want
amateurs reproducing it in the wild. If your logo is so ubiquitous and simple
that children draw it in their school books (think Nike, Pepsi, McDonalds,
NASA again, etc.) then that's free advertising. This sort of non-sponsored
advertising exists on a continuum, and it's usually beneficial to the
signified organization.

------
kc10
The old logo looked like an extension of 23AndMe's logo and the new logo looks
like a Google product logo with four ducks in a circle.

I like the old logo better.

------
BlameKaneda
The new logo makes it seem that Slack is a waterpark, rather than a tool for
messaging and collaboration.

Looking at the new logo again, I also think of sprinkles.

------
gumby
Changing the logo doesn't help our team. I wish they'd used that money to get
group calls working on iOS, speed up app on MacOS etc.

~~~
fermienrico
Funding the space program doesn't help the infrastructure, education and much
needed aid for Opioid epidemic that's rampant in our country; therefore, we
shouldn't fund NASA.

This is a wrong way of thinking.

You may have heard of the term "Throwing more developers at a problem doesn't
help or too many cooks in the kitchen."

Slack should absolutely work on those issues - I agree, but not by sacrificing
the rest of the business needs such as Branding.

------
Kiro
With f.lux the new default purple looks horrible.

------
the_arun
I just liked the old logo based out of hash tag - naturally so close to
messages. In fact, the logo was the brand for Slack.

------
chasedehan
The logo is whatever, what I don't like about it is that the desktop app is
now the blueish color vs the old black.

------
reilly3000
The logo works, but that purple background in the app... it will take some
getting used to for sure.

------
ProAm
It's always a little sad to me when technology companies make sure a big deal
about logos, marketing, and brand. Im not sure if I disrespect them more but
Id rather such focus be on the technology aspect of what they do vs the look
at the font we made, or the logo marketing put together.

~~~
davidivadavid
It's not an either-or thing. Slack engineers are still working on the
technology aspects.

~~~
mikro2nd
Hmmmm... yeh, but when _any_ company starts messing with their branding, it
frequently turns out to be _not a good sign_.

~~~
davidivadavid
Meh, it depends.

Large companies often do it. Microsoft has rebranded their visual assets a
bunch of times. Doesn't seem like it was particularly ominous. Some companies
in very competitive verticals are often _built_ on their branding.

Some companies do waste a lot of money on debatable rebranding efforts (Uber /
HP, etc.). It's a mixed bag.

~~~
partiallypro
Except Microsoft's Windows logo is merely an evolution of the previous, which
keeps the brand identity but refreshes the look, this one is not. The new
Microsoft logo builds off of their existing brand and brands. Same for Apple,
same for basically every big brand, even Google. Slack...messed up.

------
myth_buster
Looks like a derivative of this. I feel like I've seen a company using this
logo but am spacing out.

[https://www.dreamstime.com/stock-images-arrows-logo-
designs-...](https://www.dreamstime.com/stock-images-arrows-logo-designs-
image18888634)

------
davefp
It looks a lot like the Google Photos logo turned upside down to me.

~~~
partiallypro
Or the Microsoft logo with circles. I honestly think it looks terrible (the
Slack logo, not the Microsoft logo.)

------
pier25
> Firstly, it’s not change for the sake of change.

Are you sure about that chief?

------
m_ke
I wonder how long it took them to go through this redesign.

------
nitrix
The "TL;DR" at the bottom should be at the top!

------
mscasts
Looks good imo. Not much else to say about it. Good job!

------
decebalus1
Is it just me or does it resemble a swastika?

~~~
thanatos_dem
Nope, that one is all you

~~~
vokep
Nah it definitely does. It doesn't take much, just four things rotated at a 90
degree angle

the whole thing looks sorta swastikaey but its especially the negative space
that jumps out.

------
phinnaeus
I like the new icon, but prefer the old font.

------
jnmandal
Why would they chose a swastika for a logo?

------
DeonPenny
Using that pre-IPO money I see

------
empressplay
Meh (I tried to come up with a more insightful critique, but let's be
honest...)

------
ericol
I thought TL;DRs were supposed to be at the top of a post.

------
helloayo
They did all this but still no dark mode.

------
iqy
>Firstly, it’s not change for the sake of change.

Actually yes, it is.

------
gigatexal
Sucks. Don’t like it.

------
frostyj
Like, why am I seeing this on hacker news.

